# what paint to use for a diy waterfall and basking platform ?



## funkydever (Dec 23, 2014)

hi i hav a 6x2x2 ft tank which i have 2 turtles and a few fish in. i plan on putting an eastern water dragon in aswell so its only bout a 1/3 full of water and i hav a few branches and bits of driftwood coming out of the water. i wanted a waterfall and decided rocks would b to space consuming and heavy so made one with styrophone ..sorry i think i spelt that wrong..and expandafoam. i tryed it in the bath and it works a treat.i just need to know wat paints will b safe in the water. i tried googling it but only came across american sites telling me to go to walmart..ect. no good when u live in melbourne..lol.i plan on also making a basking platform in a similar way so i can make it to how i wnt it..can anyone please tell me how wat the best way to seal them and what paints will be safe? cheers


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 23, 2014)

I would recommend coating the polystyrene with a couple of coats of coloured render from Bunnings, then seal it with pond sealer, couple of coats again.


----------



## funkydever (Dec 27, 2014)

cool.i wil giv it a go.cheers


----------

